
Four U.S. companies rule the world's cloud infrastructure - us0r
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3102904/cloud-computing/four-us-companies-rule-the-worlds-cloud-infrastructure.html
======
mprev
Exoscale is a privacy focused public cloud provider with data centres in
Switzerland. Strict Privacy laws there.

